# Handmade Bicycle Show (x-post w/B, F, F)



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

I know Francois already put up the photo gallery, which is great, thanks, but what about other visitors?

What did you see, who did you meet, what struck your eye?
I wish I could have been there...it looks like a great show.

Here's also a CyclingNews link, which will be updated tomorrow as well I guess:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2006/features/nahmbs061

Here's last year's (Houston) RBR thread:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=22491


----------

